# Please help me in buying speakers



## vikythecaptain (May 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I am not that good in technology but I do some research online. Right now I have a basic confusion, pls try to clarify as it is bugging me a lot lately. I watch many movies, I am a big movie buff, I have quiet a lot of Blu ray collection. And I am equally a great fan of music (I just love listening to music all day sometimes), I do little console gaming. I am right now confused whether to get a 2.1 speaker or 5.1 speaker...I have a medium size bedroom, where I would like to do the setup on my LCD TV. My budget is 10 K to 11 K. And no importing stuffs, it should be available in India or online Indian dealers/ online shopping. Pls suggest me the best speaker set for me, with all my criteria in consideration. I will be very grateful for your help.

Thanks,
Vignesh


----------



## noob (May 22, 2012)

Get Logitech 5.1 speakers...there are only 2 models..the high end one and one around 9K


----------



## gameranand (May 22, 2012)

For movies and games 5.1 is better and for music 2.1 is better. As your priorities are movies so get 5.1 speakers from logitech or eudifier.


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 22, 2012)

if you are not the one who 'analyses music by peeling off its layers' while listening to it, then you have several options in the 5.1 category, as listed below (otherwise if you ARE the one as described above, you need to head the 2.0/2.1 route):

*** Edifier DA5000PRO DA 5000 PRO Powerful Home Theater Wireless Remote Speakers | eBay 
(_i personally have these, & they offer a very satisfying sonic boom for an explosive gaming/movie session or even for a somewhat sublime music experience. tough to find them locally, but try nonetheless to do so. otherwise buy from the link._)

*** F&D Home theatre 5.1 Speaker System F-6000 | eBay 
(_very close to the above set. can be had for ~6.5k from 'more' shopping mall, or else, buy from this link.)_

*** Computer Speakers price, Buy Edifier C6 Multimedia Speaker, PC Speakers Review - Infibeam.com 
(_not auditioned personally, but a new entrant. bit less in power, but have read that the performance is very good. can be found locally too, else buy from the link. infibeam is a reliable portal._)

*** Z906-Logitech 5.1 Speaker System, Surround Sound(THX certified) 2 yrs warranty | eBay 
(_again, not auditioned personally, but according to forum-members, this is a very good system too. was available for about 13k till sometime back from the same seller on ebay. first check local price. must be quite lesser. else, you can contact this seller  through ebay & try to get it at a lower price off ebay. this is not recommended, but one of our forum-members had done so & had got the speakers in pristine condition._)

_another link for Z906 on ebay with a cheaper price-tag_ --> Z906-Logitech 5.1 Speaker System, Surround Sound(THX certified) 2 yrs warranty | eBay


----------



## vikythecaptain (May 22, 2012)

Thank you guys for your replies and recommendation, now I got a sense of it...your posts were very helpful. Can I get some suggestions on 2.1 systems as well, for me the sound quality is more important than the volume (I am not a bass junkie or a audiophile) and considering my room size, I must also take a look at my options on 2.1 systems.... My max budget is 11K...


----------



## MegaMind (May 22, 2012)

@OP, if you connect a 5.1 to your TV, you will get only stereo o/p..


----------



## gameranand (May 22, 2012)

Get the Edifier one suggested by Ghormanas


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 23, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> @OP, if you connect a 5.1 to your TV, you will get only stereo o/p..



Perhaps he plans to use the speakers coupled to the console(s)/blu-ray player.



vikythecaptain said:


> Thank you guys for your replies and recommendation, now I got a sense of it...your posts were very helpful. Can I get some suggestions on 2.1 systems as well, for me the sound quality is more important than the volume (I am not a bass junkie or a audiophile) and considering my room size, I must also take a look at my options on 2.1 systems.... My max budget is 11K...



in that case, firstly i would suggest you to look up a review done by a fellow-member here '*sarath*', on *logitech Z623*. here, have a look:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/145533-logitech-z623-unboxing.html

another in-depth review:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/135387-logitech-z-623-true-successor-logitech-z-2300-a.html

secondly, don't know if you've heard about '*swans*'. its a brand of speakers, with some very good & acclaimed speaker systems in the budget as well top-end categories, & may definitely have a couple of good 2.1s in your budget & suited to your needs. check the below website:

"Welcome to HiFiNage" - The Only Online Store to buy Swans HiVi Speakers in India

its not a very old portal. its based in gwalior, & they ship products to locations all over the country. the owner is a nice chap to talk to, and is quite knowledgeable a person & an enthusiast like most of us. he too could certainly guide you well on what you should buy as per your requirements. if am not wrong, he is probably the official distributor of 'swans' in India. he is present as a seller on another tech-forum named '*techenclave*', but i don't know his username there. also, don't forget to check some reviews on these speakers. the internet has quite a number of them. for eg, like this:

Swans M200 MKIII (this review isn't directly related to your needs or budget too, since this model is most probably still not available in India, & might be a bit expensive if its here now. but the review certainly would give an insight into this brand & its products for a person new to the name).

my guess is that there are some other good 2.1 systems too that fall under your budget, from other brands. contact '*megamind*' above to know more about this.


----------



## MegaMind (May 23, 2012)

@OP, There are not many options in 2.1s for 11K.. Z623 is your best bet..

As *GhorMaanas* mentioned, Swans make an exclusive set of speakers but a bit pricey. 

Swans M20W - 12K a bit over your budget but the sound reproduction is detailed n sweet..

Z623 on the other hand is a powerful unit, makes your room shake with bass but not as crisp n clear as swans..


----------



## vikythecaptain (May 23, 2012)

Hi,

Thank you for all the recommendations, I am interested in Swans M20W even though it streches my limit a bit. Where I can get those speakers??


----------



## vikythecaptain (May 23, 2012)

Thank you very much for the detailed explanation@Ghormanaas.....
I am going to buy Swans M20W, if not available I may have to get logitech z623, thank you all for the help....


----------



## harshatiyya (May 23, 2012)

edifier s530 are good in 11k range. 

@megamind what z ur take on edifier s530?


----------



## MegaMind (May 23, 2012)

S530 is a great set, last i checked ~9.8K in chennai.. 

But the edifier dealer in chennai told they are discontinued in India..

@vikythecaptain,

1. Swans M20W
2. Edidier S530 (if you can find one)
3. logitech Z623


----------



## harshatiyya (May 23, 2012)

lol. flipkart, infibeam has edifier s530 listed. but both are above 10k. sadly.


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 24, 2012)

*@ viky* - my pleasure 
Swans M20W can be had directly from the distributor here:

HiFiNage

another cheaper alternative for you in Swans could be the Swans M10. a short review on them:

Swans M10 Speakers Review

if you live at Mumbai, or have someone here who could ship speakers to you, then call up the following two and inquire about the *Edifier S530*:

1. Sahiba Infotech (official Edifier distributors)

2. Alfa - 02226704344; 02226719696 (they don't have a website, but this shop has a high chance of having a stock of Edifier S530, or even any other speaker that you might want, at really killer prices. for eg, i got my Edifier DA5000 Pro from them when it was unavailable at almost everywhere in India, even at places where it is in stock now, and the official Edifier distributors had turned down my request citing discontinuation of the product. and i got them at a superb price of 8.2k, alongwith warranty & duly signed & stamped warranty card & invoice, when it was being quoted for 13-14k, by that erstwhile shady seller we all know by the 'dreaded' name of - Lynx ).

Some other shops/markets:

1. Golchha IT (Bengaluru)

2. Ritchie Street at Chennai. sorry, dont know shops' names, but there are certain shops which can help you with edifier there. keep this as last option. if you need, later on i could help you with some shops' names there by trying to find it through friends.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 24, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> @OP, if you connect a 5.1 to your TV, you will get only stereo o/p..



Why so? STBs do provide 5.1 output (HD channels also).


----------



## vikythecaptain (May 24, 2012)

@Ghormaanas Swans M20W were really tempting but with tax and shipping it will go way beyond my budget. Swans M10 looks great, but I dont think it will be good for movies. So, I have to go for Edifier s530 or logitech z623. I am living in Chennai, so if you could provide the shop name in Ritchie street I will check them out for availability of Edifier. I have never purchased a product from dealers away from my city (Online shopping is familiar), is it safe to buy it from the dealers in other state? How can we track it?


----------



## MegaMind (May 24, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Why so? STBs do provide 5.1 output (HD channels also).



In that case you have to connect the speakers to STB & if OP has to connect a console, he have to switch the speakers to console...



vikythecaptain said:


> I am living in Chennai, so if you could provide the shop name in Ritchie street I will check them out for availability of Edifier. I have never purchased a product from dealers away from my city (Online shopping is familiar), is it safe to buy it from the dealers in other state? How can we track it?



When it comes to Z623 vs S530, ask yourself whether you need a door rattling heavy bass or well defined room filling bass+clear satellites..

Check samta infotech in KAJ plaza, ritchie st. for edifier..


----------



## vikythecaptain (May 24, 2012)

@Megamind Definitely I need room filling good sound quality with stable punchy bass. I bet then Edifier s530 would be my best choice, I will checkout the shop you have mentioned. I called some Ritchie street dealers, some dont have the stock others never heard the brand name before...


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 24, 2012)

@ viky - good choice you've made there! half the battle finished. now onto another tedious half 

call up sahiba infotech or contact edifier through their india website to know about dealers in chennai. otherwise if you are open to purchasing a used set, then check this thread:

For Sale : Audio Hardware Speakers 2.1: Edifier S530

the seller has written he won't be able to ship it, but if you could persuade him somehow, may be he would be ready to do so.

another option is to contact this person:

Edifier S530/S530D, Others, Speakers, New Delhi, IndiaIThub.com

try at the place megamind has suggested above. meanwhile, i have asked a friend of mine to come up with the shop name at ritchie street with edifier speakers. let's wait for his reply. 

also contact golchhait.com. they generally keep the edifier speakers. if they dont have the S530 currently, they may get it for you shortly. they are a reliable lot. infact, you would be pleasantly surprised upon opening the package if suppose they have those speakers and they deliver one set to you 
i had purchased a product from them, and yet to leave feedback here. damn! good that i recalled now. will do it in a day or two.

also, if you still find yourself in doubt about the speakers at any point of time, to help quash those doubts, give a read to this thread here:

Speakers comparison - Page #9

the author is a very knowledgeable person, and has a couple of reviews on TDF too, by the same username. so you can rest assured that what he writes can't be taken lightly.


----------



## theredcommando (May 24, 2012)

Just like to add my two cents here.

I was also searching for good quality 2.1 system for couple of months. I searched a lot on the net, and called numerous vendors in Pune and Mumbai. But sadly good brands that I was searching for were not available at local store anywhere(like Audioengine(A2 and A5), Behringer, M-audio(AV40 and Bx5A), Swans, Klipsch). So online purchase was my only option.

I came across Edifier and was generally impressed with the reviews. However, note that there very few reviews available. Many are in foreign languages.

So finally, after much contemplating, I ordered Edifier S530 on Flipkart. Note that this same model was available on infibeam some days back, price was 1k lesser  

I have ordered today and waiting for them. Will try to answer questions if any(about the research done or otherwise).


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 24, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> In that case you have to connect the speakers to STB & if OP has to connect a console, he have to switch the speakers to console...



Any options to switch on fly?


----------



## MegaMind (May 24, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Any options to switch on fly?



1. Speakers should have multiple connectivity options..
2. Need 2 set of cords, one connected to STB, the other connec. to console & switch between them at speaker i/p..


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 25, 2012)

^So does any of the above discussed speakers have this capability?


----------



## vikythecaptain (May 25, 2012)

I am trying all the sources available to get Edifier s530, I am not interested in used speakers...I saw they are available in flipkart right now, but the price is listed as 11K. Is it a good deal, coz I guess it is the only option left right now. But I am ready to wait for a better deal if possible. Thank you for your help, I appreciate it...

I am planning to connect my TV to Speakers using 3.5mm Jack (Or should I connect it with RCA from STB?) is it fine doing so? any suggestions, will it work that way? I guess if I connect the speakers using 3.5 mm output from TV, no need to toggle the inputs of speakers when I play PS3 right?


----------



## harshatiyya (May 25, 2012)

Edifier S530 Speaker Price India, Edifier S530 Speaker Review, Edifier Speaker India - Infibeam.com

Edifier S530 | Speaker | Flipkart.com


260 rs may not be much of a difference.. i think there are some icici vouchers to get additional 150 rs off or so in infibeam.. 

good luck with yer purchace,


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 25, 2012)

theredcommando said:


> Just like to add my two cents here.
> 
> I was also searching for good quality 2.1 system for couple of months. I searched a lot on the net, and called numerous vendors in Pune and Mumbai. But sadly good brands that I was searching for were not available at local store anywhere(like Audioengine(A2 and A5), Behringer, M-audio(AV40 and Bx5A), Swans, Klipsch). So online purchase was my only option.
> 
> ...



you could've got the audioengines or the m-audio av40 from bajaao, online or offline, as well as swans from the official distributor 




vikythecaptain said:


> I am trying all the sources available to get Edifier s530, I am not interested in used speakers...I saw they are available in flipkart right now, but the price is listed as 11K. Is it a good deal, coz I guess it is the only option left right now. But I am ready to wait for a better deal if possible. Thank you for your help, I appreciate it...
> 
> I am planning to connect my TV to Speakers using 3.5mm Jack (Or should I connect it with RCA from STB?) is it fine doing so? any suggestions, will it work that way? I guess if I connect the speakers using 3.5 mm output from TV, no need to toggle the inputs of speakers when I play PS3 right?



as suggested by harsh above, you could try some discount coupon for infibeam and get the speakers for cheaper. 

for connection, any which way you want! though i would suggest you to use analog connections to the STB, or analog to TV. you could use a co-axial cable to connect the speakers to PS3 permanently, & keep switching between TV output & PS3 output as & when required (ie, through RCA to TV/STB, and via co-axial to PS3).


----------



## High-Fidelity (May 25, 2012)

@vikythecaptain

Hey, I am amazed when brand like Swans is available in India so why are you going for Edifier? 
Since investment in speakers is a rare OR one time investment so you should go with Swans M20W. I know it's slightly above your budget but you will get the much better quality. Swans will give you better layering, better details, better bass quality over edifier or logitech.

IMHO you should definitely go with Swans


----------



## theredcommando (May 25, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> you could've got the audioengines or the m-audio av40 from bajaao, online or offline, as well as swans from the official distributor



Well actually yes, but AV40 are too flat(or analytical) according to many. Plus the cost was 10k(now its down to 8k  ) A5 is too costly(around 15k) and A2 seems too small.
This is my first encounter with mid-end speakers so wanted a system with subwoofer and tweeters and good volume. No other combination offers this(on paper i.e.)

I did consider swans, M20 was good option. But final cost is much higher(adds around 1300rs) as tax gets added. Plus, woofer is not that great and it lacks tweeters, also its powered and not an active system. So was kind of disappointed with overall high cost and less features of the package. Though, SQ might be higher than S530 to some extent. 

Getting 2.0 and adding sub latter could have been an option. But good subs are too costly. junglee.com and some other sites have JBL, polk audio, BIC, velodyne subwoofers, but none of them is below 15k. So overall package cost goes to upwards of 20k. S530 offered a nice balance IMO.

PS - I am not hijacking the thread but adding this because it might help the OP and others to decide better. Please let me know if anybody thinks otherwise.


----------



## MegaMind (May 25, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^So does any of the above discussed speakers have this capability?



Nope.. Most speakers with digital connec. will have both digi. & analog connections..



vikythecaptain said:


> I am trying all the sources available to get Edifier s530, I am not interested in used speakers...I saw they are available in flipkart right now, but the price is listed as 11K. Is it a good deal, coz I guess it is the only option left right now. But I am ready to wait for a better deal if possible. Thank you for your help, I appreciate it...



Did u check the shop i mentioned in ritchie st. ? 
Also check sethia infotech.. If they both didn't have that model, you have to go online.. If going for flipkart, always prefer cash on delivery.. 



> I am planning to connect my TV to Speakers using 3.5mm Jack (Or should I connect it with RCA from STB?) is it fine doing so? any suggestions, will it work that way? I guess if I connect the speakers using 3.5 mm output from TV, no need to toggle the inputs of speakers when I play PS3 right?



Connect the speakers to TV so that you need not switch between STB & console.. You can also use the RCA o/p of STB to speakers w/o any problem..



GhorMaanas said:


> you could use a co-axial cable to connect the speakers to PS3 permanently, & keep switching between TV output & PS3 output as & when required (ie, through RCA to TV/STB, and via co-axial to PS3).



co-axial connections are not avail. in S530.. They are present in S530*d* which is not avail. in India..

S530 has 2 analog o/p so that OP can connect one to TV & the other to a music source like ipod/mobile, etc.


----------



## theredcommando (May 25, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> co-axial connections are not avail. in S530.. They are present in S530*d* which is not avail. in India..
> 
> S530 has 2 analog o/p so that OP can connect one to TV & the other to a music source like ipod, etc.



Technically, yes, as D is supposed to denote 'digital' and what is listed on Flipkart is S530 and not S530D. D model has toslink or optical connection and coaxial which is digital. 

Site description says "Other Features: Optical Input, Coaxil Input". As could be seen from the spelling, they have not paid much attention to detail and this model might as well be having digital input(also note that almost all reviews were with D model, so I wonder if non digital model is now available). Even edifier site does not distinguish between D/non D model on their site. So there is high possibility that one thats listed on flipkart and one that I ordered has digital inputs.

Compuage is the official distributor in India for Edifier. When I contacted them, they said that S530 is discontinued, and though many other sites have Edifiers, S530 is not available. Hence I rushed and bought this. Hope that this does not go Logitech Z2300 and AL Mx5021 way and bites sudden death in spite of good demand and quality.

Will confirm and update about the inputs if speakers arrive quickly and OP is still searching for it.


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 25, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> co-axial connections are not avail. in S530.. They are present in S530*d* which is not avail. in India..
> 
> S530 has 2 analog o/p so that OP can connect one to TV & the other to a music source like ipod/mobile, etc.



as suspected. infibeam's posted a video where the box reads S530/S530D. i thought may be now we get only one S530 with specs as in the video. another step-motherly treatment with india 

*@ viky *- follow megamind's advice on connections


----------



## theredcommando (May 25, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> as suspected. infibeam's posted a video where the box reads S530/S530D. i thought may be now we get only one S530 with specs as in the video. another step-motherly treatment with india
> 
> *@ viky *- follow megamind's advice on connections



Are you sure? I think I noticed a coaxial jack(yellow color) in that vid!


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 25, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Nope.. Most speakers with digital connec. will have both digi. & analog connections..



Can you show me pictorial difference b/w digital and analog connections in a speaker? I don't think sub 10k speakers come with digital connectors, right?


----------



## MegaMind (May 25, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Can you show me pictorial difference b/w digital and analog connections in a speaker? I don't think sub 10k speakers come with digital connectors, right?



AFAIK, yes 10K PC speakers doesn't have digital connec.

Can't get your first question...


----------



## vikythecaptain (May 25, 2012)

Hi MegaMind,

I have checked with the shops you have mentioned, no luck..., now I can see it is available only in Flipkart...I am going to buy it there tomorrow, as you suggested I will go for cash on delivery option. Thank you everyone for your inputs and time, I really appreciate it. I am glad that I found Thinkdigit forum, you guys are the best......, I mean we are the best....


----------



## vikythecaptain (May 30, 2012)

Hi all,

After 3 days of my order in flipkart, they mailed me Edifier s530 is not available! I am totally irritated but it is for good. I am extending my budget to 15k, could you guys please let me know that the Swans m20w are really worth the 14k?..In specification I find their Satellites doesn't have tweeters and only 3" woofers, is it OK?...if it is OK from you guys I am placing an order today. Or should I also consider any bookshelves speakers, which are decent in movies and great for music....any suggestion will be appreciated. Thank you....


----------



## High-Fidelity (May 30, 2012)

vikythecaptain said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After 3 days of my order in flipkart, they mailed me Edifier s530 is not available! I am totally irritated but it is for good. I am extending my budget to 15k, could you guys please let me know that the Swans m20w are really worth the 14k?..In specification I find their Satellites doesn't have tweeters and only 3" woofers, is it OK?...if it is OK from you guys I am placing an order today. Or should I also consider any bookshelves speakers, which are decent in movies and great for music....any suggestion will be appreciated. Thank you....



Go with the Swans eyes closed. The sub-woofer of Swans M20-W is a sealed enclosure sub-woofer for the very dynamic, very tight and very punchy bass. As far as tweeter is concerned so the Swans M20W's satellites has frequency response upto 20kHz which is nothing short of great without having tweeter. 

On the other hand, Edifier has ported sub AFAIK. If we talk about quality bass response here so Sealed sub has much smoother, tight, punchy, musical bass, and natural bass response than the ported sub. 

If you go in the market for buying just a sub-woofer alone so people prefer sealed sub as it has the more dynamic bass response with much tighter low end and sealed sub's are very very musical.


----------



## theredcommando (May 30, 2012)

Same thing happened to me. I reminded them about the order after waiting for 5 days, and now they say that its not available!

@High-Fidelity,
Why are you supporting Swan brand so much? I suspect that you have some relation with swans brand, if so please explain.

I am also in the same dilemma now.
Swans is good brand by forum opinions, however their presence in India and and even abroad is very small. Search for swans videos/reviews and you will find only couple of official reviews or videos. They are not even listed on amazon US site. There is no real reason to support Swan so aggressively than Edifier as such(also consider the cost difference).

I am going to wait for some time for Edifier s530 as of now, unless some other good 2.1 system turns up.


----------



## vikythecaptain (May 30, 2012)

@theredcommando I don't have any doubts on the swans brand, they are good. They create very high priced sound systems in the range of lakhs....they are also worlds 2nd largest driver's manufacturer, even their multimedia speakers are good. Only thing they are now owned by a Chinese company hivi, so people in US doesn't prefer them mostly and that is the reason we can't find much reviews. This I came to know from extensive online research.


----------



## High-Fidelity (May 30, 2012)

theredcommando said:


> Same thing happened to me. I reminded them about the order after waiting for 5 days, and now they say that its not available!
> 
> @High-Fidelity,
> Why are you supporting Swan brand so much? I suspect that you have some relation with swans brand, if so please explain.
> ...



I am supporting Swans brand just because of the speakers range they have, they are just dedicated to the speakers only, car audio, they even manufacture studio monitors with 18 inches low-end drivers costing lacs of rupees. I don't have any relation with swans but they are professional in designing speakers. They have been designing speakers from many years. Presence of Swans brand in India is small because of there was no dealer before for this brand in India and this may be because Swans speakers are costly than other speakers brands like edifier, logitech, corsair. But one should also think in this way that you will get for what you are paying for. 

I am also showing comparison to the OP between both the sub-woofers.

HiVi is not a chinese brand, it's a USA brand. See here: HiVi

All the drivers in the Swans Speaker designed in the USA by hivi brand and manufactured in the china just to cut the cost.

To know more about this brand and to read customer reviews go here: swan speakers | dana speakers | arx speakers | home theater | multimedia | audio


----------



## theredcommando (May 30, 2012)

I am not against the company. However, such a loud praise does make me doubt things a bit.

Amazon US does not sell it because its a chinese company does not explain much. Very few people have reviewed their products.
I did not find any link which says they are second largest driver maker(except on a forum)

The company might not get translated into every product they make. Klipsch is a great company, promedia 2.1 is great too, but it has some durability issues. Such things wont surface unless reviewed by mass.

Power provided by s530 is much more than m20. Also in my opinion, 3 inch driver cannot produce high range frequencies. Having said that, I might also consider m20 if nothing else works.


----------



## vikythecaptain (May 30, 2012)

LOL amazon doesn't sell edifier s530 either....m20 has good frequency range according to their specs. Anyhow audioinsider is a very big dealer and official distributor of the brand in US. I am totally a rookie a enthusiast and sound lover but I don't suspect the company as much as I don't want to sound naive...cheers.....


----------



## High-Fidelity (May 30, 2012)

theredcommando said:


> I am not against the company. However, such a loud praise does make me doubt things a bit.
> 
> Amazon US does not sell it because its a chinese company does not explain much. Very few people have reviewed their products.
> I did not find any link which says they are second largest driver maker(except on a forum)
> ...



There are several high-range audiophile brand which amazon don't sell so does it mean that those high-end brand are bad or are not good. What kinda justification you are giving?

As I told you before this is not a chinese company and have given you the link for the same too 

When it comes to DAC so chinese company like audio-gd kicks some big brands a** badly 

so never think that chines and japanese or so.


----------



## theredcommando (May 30, 2012)

Specification does not explain much. ANY high end product would have multiple drivers and most definitely would have tweeters. M20 seems attempt from Swans to target mid-end 2.1 consumer by compromising a bit on SQ.

Its not about amazon US listing it(and BTW amazon Germany have Edifier listed). I simply wanted to highlight that Swans penetration is low and so is the support, and hence number of opinions/problems reported is also low. And sadly there are very few reviews available.

My post was directed at the suspicious way swans brand was supported - "I am amazed when brand like Swans is available in India so why are you going for Edifier". As mentioned, I too consider it as a good brand.

Anyway, if you decide to go with M20, do post your review and opinion somewhere and provide link here. Cheers!


----------



## High-Fidelity (May 30, 2012)

Well I would also like to read the opinion of OP if he purchase the Swans M20W  

Also customer reviews on hifinage gives the insight of this brand as one customer compared his logitech Z2300 to the Swans M200MK2 model. He said:

Swans M200MKII, First Impressions - I was using Logitech Z-2300. I was quite satisfied with it until I started listing to music! These are good for movies and games where you require floor pounding bass and effects, but seriously they are not meant for music. I was looking for decent speakers under a tight budget of 20K.


----------



## vikythecaptain (May 30, 2012)

I am going for swan speakers, a little risky compared to other safer options......I totally agree with less reviews, less complaints coz of less users. Anyhow I have decided to go for them, I will definitely review them and share my views. Let us see whether they live up to all the boasting....


----------



## High-Fidelity (May 30, 2012)

Once you buy them so please do review the M20W as it will help all of us and will let us know more about this brand  Hope you like them and all the best


----------



## vikythecaptain (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Sorry for the late reply, I got Edifier s530 from a local dealer......, so eventually I went for safer option and got them, they are very impressive to say the least.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 5, 2012)

Congrats! For how much?


----------



## theredcommando (Jun 6, 2012)

Congrats! Finally you got them... 

I am still not that lucky. Now considering Circle Arko 80W instead(good and budget 2.0).

Any more info like how much did they cost? Is it really discontinued? And cons of the system if any(I read somewhere that for metal songs sub goes boomy)...


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jun 6, 2012)

congrats


----------



## vikythecaptain (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Guys,

The cost is 10.5K and it was the last piece available...
Till now I have not used the bass to the max, and I am listening music at low volumes as my room is small. The sound is great for the budget and the speakers are very powerful. No complaints whatsoever...

Thank you friends, I am enjoying all programs in TV now with good sound.


----------

